# Quinton Jackson says he's DONE FIGHTING



## gavyg (Apr 6, 2009)

No less than an hour ago, Quinton "Rampage" Jackson announced that he is done fighting on his personal website.

Jackson sounded quite sure of himself and said the UFC saved his life but felt he gave back enough to give up MMA. If Jackson is serious, he leaves the mixed martial arts world with an impressive career record of 30-7.

full source: Quinton "Rampage" Jackson says he's done fighting




> No less than an hour ago, Quinton "Rampage" Jackson announced on his personal website that he will retire from the sport of mixed martial arts in order to focus on his movie career.
> The former UFC light heavyweight champion cites a perceived lack of respect from the UFC for the loyalty he showed the organization and Dana White in particular.
> Jackson followed up his blog post with a Tweet inviting fans to read his announcement, "even the haters".
> Below is a copy of the blog post in its entirety which can be read on Jackson's official webpage clicking here (please note that you must sign up on Jackson's site before reading):
> ...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wonder if this is true. At lot of misinformation gets passed around the mma community, I hope that is the case in this instance.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

It's taken directly from his website, so I assume it is legit.

http://www.rampage-jackson.com/


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know if I'm what he'd call a "dumbass fan" or a "loyal fan". Just sorry if he is getting too injured, and am going to miss seeing him fight if it holds up.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> It's taken directly from his website, so I assume it is legit.
> 
> http://www.rampage-jackson.com/


Jesus H Christ, I hope this is the work of some angry fanboy hacker.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, crazy. I had a feeling something like this was going to happen.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Can someone post the full blog so we don't have to sign up to read it all?

Edit: Found it elsewhere



> The UFC has done a lot for me but I think I have done more for them. The UFC bought WFA to get my contract & they saved my life, so I felt loyal to them. They pushed me into a fight with Chuck Liddel even when I clearly stated I wasn't ready to fight for the belt because the American fans didn't know me but I took the fight and didn't complain & after I won the American fans booed me for the first time which changed the way I saw them & it hurt me deeply.
> 
> Then before I can even get out of the cage they announced that I was fighting Dan Henderson without even asking me. After I beat Dan Henderson, I made history in becoming the first undisputed champion in MMA but was never even given the pride belt in the cage & I was never promoted as the undisputed champ. Later Anderson Silva was.
> 
> ...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Jesus H Christ, I hope this is the work of some angry fanboy hacker.


hahahaha, ditto !!! I love Rampage as a fighter and hope it's not true but if it is wish the guy the best. I can't say he didn't entertain the fans with all the great fights he's had.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I am at a loss of words. I don't know what to say.

Umm :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kang-War (Aug 21, 2009)

an other example of dana is an ass imo


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, just wow. Talk about blind siding people lol. This was quite the unexpected move.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Kang-War said:


> an other example of dana is an ass imo


Agreed...wait, what?

I've heard just about enough of Rampage...I is not imbressed with your beformance. Can't say I'm sad to see you ago......I know not hasing me as a fan probably crushes you, but I have to do it.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

No Never!!! This has to be some sort of gay twitter or facebook rumour, whatever sites these youngsters likes to use nowadays. It cannot be, doesnt the guy want to avenge Shogun because he got humiliated yes totally humiliated.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

for some reason i just dont want to believe this. i cant see him ending his career on a loss.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow...I don't know what to say. I knew he had a lot of haters but I always pictured Page as an "I don't give a shit what you think" kinda person. Everybodys human I guess. Love him or hate him, you gotta respect the hell out of Quinton Jackson.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

he'll be back by the end of 2010, i promise it


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

GMK13 said:


> for some reason i just dont want to believe this. i cant see him ending his career on a loss.


Who did he fight after Beating Jardine?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Ya'know I can't really blame Rampage for hanging it up. He's looking out for himself and his family. Now I understand this is just one side of the arguement but I saw in Dana White's blog after Rampage beat Jardine and White offered him the fight with Machida. Rampage clearly stated it was too soon and he had a jaw injury. 

Dana will most likely come out with a statement either bashing Rampage for letting Hollywood get to his head or saying Rampage doesn't have the heart of a fighter anymore. Whatever Dana's reponse is I will still lean to Rampage's story being closer to the truth because of the consistancy. 

Goodbye to Rampage. I will always be a fan. I'm sad to see him go but can't knock him for doing what he believes is right for his and his family's future.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

*If this is for real...*

Somebody please tell me that Page had two cases of energy drink before putting this up and will repent in the morning.ray01:


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Can't wait for all of the Dana bashing to begin. Oh wait...

Look. Dana brought this guy in and instantly pushed him to the moon.

- Dana risked the face of the UFC, Chuck Liddell, by giving Rampage the quick title shot. Look what's happened to Chuck since then.
- Who was backing Rampage with his legal issues? Dana and the UFC.
- Who gave Rampage all of these TUF shows which allowed him to get his name even bigger, which would allow him to pursue a career such as acting? Dana and the UFC.
- Who was trying to give him a quick rematch for "his" belt? Dana and the UFC.
- Who gave Rampage a fight with Rashad in his, Rampage's, hometown? Dana and the UFC.

I could list even more.

Anyway you slice it, the UFC backed this dude and made him a mega, mega star.

If this is all legit, and Rampage ditches the UFC while they are pumping loads of cash into the current season of TUF, that's a bitch move. I know the die-hard Rampage guys will disagree, but fact is fact, and the fact is that Rampage, while a star from his Pride days, wouldn't be a fraction of what he is today without the UFC.

If he's hurt and doesn't want to do it anymore, I can understand that. He should have, at least, waited until the current season of TUF was over to do this. He owes them at least that much.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

His twitter is aiming people towards his site to read this too.

Makes note of an upcoming blog a couple days ago. Seems like he has been thinking about this for a while, I actually think this must be real...


----------



## gavyg (Apr 6, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Jesus H Christ, I hope this is the work of some angry fanboy hacker.


on his twitter too. this hacker is good!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow this sucks. Definetly not happy about this.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Man this is BS he at least needs to fight Evans after all his smacktalk. Hopefully it is somekind of hack job, Rampage needs to keep fighting.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Can someone post the full blog so we don't have to sign up to read it all?
> 
> Edit: Found it elsewhere


Thanks for posting that. I 100% see where he's coming from and Dana just looks like an ever bigger ass now. Props to Rampage for saying how things really are...I mean it sucks that Dana has to go and tell the guy what to say and the mock him.

That's just bad for business.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Kang-War said:


> an other example of dana is an ass imo


Did you even read the original post? Rampage's reasons are asinine. 

-Oh, boo hoo I was given a title shot when I wasn't really "mentally ready", big deal I bet 90% of the UFC roster would kill to have that shot
-You were booed when you beat the UFC posterboy...*sigh*
-You were given fights you didn't want. Have a cry, you are a fighter, you don't choose the fights.

Seriously, I used to be a fan of Rampage but this whole thing is just getting ridiculous.

Also this sounds like another instance where Dana is going to wave Rampage's contract in his face and give him the harsh reality. Fight, or get sued, ask Randy how that went for him.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Somehow I don't believe he will retire. I think he will finish the movie and say:"I'm hungry. I want more fights."


----------



## poundedout45 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't believe this. He was a phenominal fighter, and I wish him nothing but the best. I'm disapointed about this,but It is good to see that he's putting his kids first.

Does anyone think that this could just be trying to set up a bigger ppv buy for his next fight with Rashad?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Did you even read the original post? Rampage's reasons are asinine.
> 
> -Oh, boo hoo I was given a title shot when I wasn't really "mentally ready", big deal I bet 90% of the UFC roster would kill to have that shot
> -You were booed when you beat the UFC posterboy...*sigh*
> ...


He was pretty clear that Dana being an unprofessional double crossing asshole was damaging his chances at having an acting career and pissing him off and that is why he quit. Everything else was just a history of his time with the UFC to dispel rumors and the bullshit lies Dana makes up.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

wow this is a huge shock to me. over the past few years i've become a big fan of rampage, he's always game to fight whoever is put in front of him, and always puts on a great show. rampage is one of the GOAT lightheavyweights, even if he retires today. 

after first hearing the news i was disapointed in him, but after reading what he has to say on the matter i respect his decision. quinton has an awesome personality and he will go very far in show business. i wish him the best of luck. i hope he comes back though because theres alot of fights left for him.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> He was pretty clear that Dana being an unprofessional double crossing asshole was damaging his chances at having an acting career and pissing him off and that is why he quit. Everything else was just a history of his time with the UFC to dispel rumors and the bullshit lies Dana makes up.


So you're admitting to not reading the article? I noticed how you gave NO reasons you just continued with your same old "HERP DERP DANA IS EVIL DERP". 

What specific action related to him being an "unprofessional double crossing asshole"?
Which "bullshit lies" did Dana make up?


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow i was pissed until i read the article, he has a lot of good points, some of them i realized already but others i didn't. I see where he's coming from


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

This is weird, what I'm wondering is, is Page under some kind of false impression hes gonna be some big time movie star after being in some shitty a-team movie when he shows 0 acting talent? Quitting your job isn't looking out for your family imo, im a jackson fan so obviously im pissed, Dana's comments on this should be classic, hide your children cause theres gonna be some cussin real soon


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

If even a tenth of what Rampage says is true, then Dana is a bigger ass-clown than I imagined. Having said that, I don't see how or why Rampage spins some of these events the way he does. 

He's upset that Dana gave him an immediate title shot? That sounds like an amazing opportunity to me. Being asked to defend it to unify the belt? That's historical. Not being given the pride belt? They've been bought out. 

But if he's being fed lines to make it appear as though he's ducking Machida, then hating Dana is completely reasonable. Being asked to compete again despite a fractured jaw, that's unreasonable. 

And Dana talking trash about his potential film career? That's sh*tting on Quinton's future earning power. 

Quinton is drawing the line and I respect him for it.

Having said that, Quinton will fight in the cage again.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

If it is true, it could be too much to handle both Cro Cop and Rampage leaving the MMA world so soon.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

What would be painful is watching Cro Cop continue to fight...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Biowza said:


> So you're admitting to not reading the article? I noticed how you gave NO reasons you just continued with your same old "HERP DERP DANA IS EVIL DERP".
> 
> What specific action related to him being an "unprofessional double crossing asshole"?
> Which "bullshit lies" did Dana make up?


Show me this Dana is evil stuff I have apparently been spouting off about all over the place. Oh wait it doesn't exist. I read the article, you apparently did not. Just keep making shit up to justify your preconceived opinion since thinking is too hard for you.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Good fighter but I won't really miss him. He'll pull a Randy and figure out when he quits fighting the public quits him. As HexRei said, we'll see him in 2010. There are a lot of guys in the 205 division that would have loved a premature title fight with either Dan or Chuck and would have given a nut to coach TUF. It seems that Rampage is more for the money than for the fighting and Dana has done so much for the guy in that regard. Rampage has had a lot of opportunities to make lemonade.


----------



## Sevren (Sep 10, 2009)

nyc05 said:


> Anyway you slice it, the UFC backed this dude and made him a mega, mega star.


I'm pretty sure it's safe to say he was a mega, mega star before he joined the UFC.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

nyc05 said:


> Can't wait for all of the Dana bashing to begin. Oh wait...
> 
> Look. Dana brought this guy in and instantly pushed him to the moon.
> 
> ...


This, he has been given alot and its not fair to the UFC, Rashad or the fans for that matter to sit through watching him for a whole season of TUF in a position 99% of the roster would kill for only for him to walk away without the payout at the end. 'dana is no saint but this is crap.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

How disappointing. Booing fans? the only time I remember fans booing him are 

a) when he made fun of Forrest for losing to Anderson
b) when he hit Wandy like 5 times after the ref stepped in
c) when he refused the fight with Rashad


I might be missing one or two, but honestly, none of those are anyone's fault but his own.


He's quite the joker, I hope this is a big terrible joke... otherwise I'll take his whole UFC career as one.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont agree 100% with some of the things he complained about..like getting the title shot (who wouldnt want that?)..but I can see where's he coming from.

Dana has a good side and a ****** up evil side. His good side will get you out of jail, help promote you ( TUF shows), etc. But his evil side thinks because he does this for you..he can talk all the shit he wants because he "owns" you. The man talks shit about everyone from Kimbo to Fedor.. Whats the best way to piss Dana off?...just not fight for him . See how pissed he got about Fedor. rampage is pissed because they supposedly made up then dana kept trashing him online..so he says **** him. I'm sure he'll fight again ..but dana will dig even deeper into those pockets


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm gonna cry he was my hero


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like Rampage, but he does seem to be complaining about things that just come with this sport. And how are you gonna piss and moan about getting offered a title shot?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

This surprises me slightly. In my personal opinion I think Rampage has realized he's on the cusp of being passed by in the sport by people like Rashad, Anderson, and Lyoto. He lost to Forrest. I think such a loss was indicative of his current position in the LHW division -- a division which is constantly evolving. If you look at Rampage arguing with Rashad on the first episode when they start by talking about how Rashad got knocked out by Lyoto, it just seems like Rampage has lost his fire. I think Rashad hit the nail on the head when he was talking about having seen the quit in Rampage's eyes.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im ready to see Dana White's reaction to this.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dana's going to throw a tantrum. Doesn't he always?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Now Kimbo has to fight Rashad

But seriously, maybe Rashad will accept a fight with someone else for this year, that would be better than waiting until spring.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

rampage strikes me as the type of guy who would say something like this then completely change his mind later

at least do the rashad fight if you are actually gonna retire from fighting thouhgh


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Now Kimbo has to fight Rashad
> 
> But seriously, maybe Rashad will accept a fight with someone else for this year, that would be better than waiting until spring.


I hope so. I think Rashad has a lot of new fans since he's been doing MMA live. It's exposed us to a bit of his real persona. I for one, have always been impressed with his constantly evolving level of skill. I'd love to see Rashad fight this year. Thiago Silva would be a fun fight.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Good I hope he leaves for good. Crap fighter with an even crappier attitude. Rashad would've k.o'd him anyway.

And what is with these mma fighters thinking they have a chance at hollywood? Huerta, franklin, randy, jackson? Wtf? Do you really think acting is that easy? Do you really think youll be the next tom hanks? These fighters need to realize they are being used by budget D level film companies that are just using their names to boost sales. I wouldnt be suprised if any movie they star in wouldnt even make it to theaters but go straight to DVD.

:bye02:


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

Servatose said:


> This surprises me slightly. In my personal opinion I think Rampage has realized he's on the cusp of being passed by in the sport by people like Rashad, Anderson, and Lyoto. He lost to Forrest. I think such a loss was indicative of his current position in the LHW division -- a division which is constantly evolving. If you look at Rampage arguing with Rashad on the first episode when they start by talking about how Rashad got knocked out by Lyoto, it just seems like Rampage has lost his fire. I think Rashad hit the nail on the head when he was talking about having seen the quit in Rampage's eyes.


That lost to Forrest doesnt mean he's being "passed by"..he just beat jardine..who beat forrest. And rashad was referring to rampage quitting against shogun..not in general. Rampage went onto beat chuck ,henderson,jardine,wandy and lindland after he "quit"


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Now Kimbo has to fight Rashad
> 
> But seriously, maybe Rashad will accept a fight with someone else for this year, that would be better than waiting until spring.


Any thoughts on who Rashad would face? Thiago Silva sounds interesting to me


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

LCRaiders said:


> Any thoughts on who Rashad would face? Thiago Silva sounds interesting to me


I'd like to see a Hendo fight personally but Dan's obsessing over Anderson so, Thiago seems like the most logical match-up at this point


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> I'd like to see a Hendo fight personally but Dan's obsessing over Anderson so, Thiago seems like the most logical match-up at this point


I bet Dan would take this fight in a heartbeat. Dan wants another belt. Im willing to bet that a win over rashad would spring him to the front of the contenders line and in theory Hendo matches up well with Lyoto.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

this has been a sad week for mma fans, rampage, and possibly cro cop and trigg


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

streetpunk08 said:


> I'd like to see a Hendo fight personally but Dan's obsessing over Anderson so, Thiago seems like the most logical match-up at this point


I wouldn't mind seeing Hendo vs. Evans. But it won't happen because Hendo want's Anderson Silva so Thiago Silva seems more logical.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

LCRaiders said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Hendo vs. Evans. But it won't happen because Hendo want's Anderson Silva so it won't happen :thumbsdown:


Hendo does seem to want Anderson pretty badly, but im willing to bet he is pissed off seeing that Vitor is probably going to get the next shot. Also, i think that Hendo would do better against Rashad then he would do against Nate.


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

I get fighters like Rampage and Roger Huerta wanting to act, but it doesnt make sense to me that they would quit fighting to pursue it. The only reason they are getting the roles is because they are famous fighters, not because they are good actors. So if they quit fighting than all they are, are bad actors.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Hendo does seem to want Anderson pretty badly, but im willing to bet he is pissed off seeing that Vitor is probably going to get the next shot. Also, i think that Hendo would do better against Rashad then he would do against Nate.


If I were Hendo I would also be mad if Belfort got a title shot first. Henderson has had a win streak and has dominated most of the fights and to have Vitor come back and with one fight be a number one contender, it would hurt me too..


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I assume Jackson is just playing up the controversy, taking control of the narrative, as Karl Rove might say.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Who cares aboyt hendos streak? He had his shot and got dominated. Give somebody new a try. Look at vitors 1st round k.o streak. Much more impressive than knocking out an overrated bisping.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Who cares if he left UFC, he will do movie and join Strikforce!!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The grammatical and spelling errors in that post leads me to believe it's legit.

Damn..... that sucks.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope it isn't true, as he adds a lot to the stacked 205 division. If it weren't for Machida, he could be the champion at 205 for sure. I'd hate to see such a good fighter leave, even if he does talk a lot of shit.

Also, him leaving at this point is fucked up. The UFC put a lot of money into TUF and then he just leaves without even fighting Rashad?

It's sad, really.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Honestly, I'm glad. I can't stand him.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sniffle..


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> I hope it isn't true, as he adds a lot to the stacked 205 division. If it weren't for Machida, he could be the champion at 205 for sure. I'd hate to see such a good fighter leave, even if he does talk a lot of shit.
> 
> Also, him leaving at this point is fucked up. The UFC put a lot of money into TUF and then he just leaves without even fighting Rashad?
> 
> It's sad, really.


I respect his decision but you're right on how it sucks that he agreed to do TUF, took all the cash they offered him, and backed out at the end. I can understand doing the last fight and then calling it quits but what's done is done.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> I hope it isn't true, as he adds a lot to the stacked 205 division. If it weren't for Machida, he could be the champion at 205 for sure. I'd hate to see such a good fighter leave, even if he does talk a lot of shit.
> 
> Also, him leaving at this point is fucked up. The UFC put a lot of money into TUF and then he just leaves without even fighting Rashad?
> 
> It's sad, really.


Seriously, he shouldn't have released this information so early in the season. It may have some detrimental effects on the TUF ratings. Oh well... so much for business courtesy.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I honestly think he may be scared of losing to Rashad. After all of the trash talking going on, I don't think his ego would be able endure a loss. I'm not saying he's scared to fight him, just to lose to him. He might also realize that Machida would kill him anyway. As far as his reasons, I though they were pretty weak and also there are 2 sides to every story. Also, even if he does want to leave, he owes it to the fans and the UFC to fight Rashad after the TUF show. And if he doesn't want to he should have waited till after the show to announce it. That can really hurt the ratings. I really think he lacks character and is a poor role model for younger fans.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I wouldn't get too excited about this yet. Remember this is the same guy that went on a Grand Theft Auto style driving spree and blamed it on sleep deprivation and energy drinks. 

There was some talk then that he might have some kind of clinical mental health issues like depression or bipolar, and this kind of rambling surprise manifesto dovetails pretty well with some of those kind of mental issues. 

It wouldn't surprise me at all for him to show up in a few days or few weeks saying he just felt down, or pissed off at Dana, and that he is ready to fight again.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sorry I can't stand people who speculate on the 'he's scared to fight so and so' side of things. Honestly, throughout his whole career he's fought everybody who has been put in front of him. He fought Wanderlei who brutalized him twice, he fought Chuck in his second fight for the UFC, he fought Jardine when should have been fighting for the title.

Why do you not believe he's motives are sincere versus, 'he's just afraid to fight Rashad' garbage. The guy has been in there with the toughest. Sure, it just so happens that he's been offered his first movie role when he also begins to be afraid of his opponents.

Ridiculous.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Finnsidious said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about this yet. Remember this is the same guy that went on a Grand Theft Auto style driving spree and blamed it on sleep deprivation and energy drinks.
> 
> There was some talk then that he might have some kind of clinical mental health issues like depression or bipolar, and this kind of rambling surprise manifesto dovetails pretty well with some of those kind of mental issues.
> 
> *It wouldn't surprise me at all for him to show up in a few days or few weeks saying he just felt down, or pissed off at Dana, and that he is ready to fight again*.


i hope thats the case, he's the only fighter i really get pumped up for in the UFC


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Rampage knows that if he loses against rashad ( which is a huge possibility ) its back to fighting cans like keith jardine. Maybe liddel rampage 3?

Do most of us a favor rampage and never come back.


Oh and did you guys know hes also a mental case? He used to tell people he's jesus and god talks to him personally every day. What a wacko. Now he claims to be a born again christian because him and his son had the same dream. This guy really needs to stop hitting the crack pipe.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I had no idea all of this was going on. If true it kind of changes my opinion on Rampage putting off the Rashad fight. I wish the guy the best, if he doesn't want to be a fighter anymore then that's his decision. I don't agree with it myself but if he really wants to be an actor then by all means. Still hoping he changes his mind in the next few weeks though...


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> I'm sorry I can't stand people who speculate on the 'he's scared to fight so and so' side of things. Honestly, throughout his whole career he's fought everybody who has been put in front of him. He fought Wanderlei who brutalized him twice, he fought Chuck in his second fight for the UFC, he fought Jardine when should have been fighting for the title.
> 
> Why do you not believe he's motives are sincere versus, 'he's just afraid to fight Rashad' garbage. The guy has been in there with the toughest. Sure, it just so happens that he's been offered his first movie role when he also begins to be afraid of his opponents.
> 
> Ridiculous.


I don't think he is scared to fight anyone. I think he is scared to lose though. Losing after the amount of trash talking going on would be quite embarrassing. It's not getting his ass beat he's afraid of, it's losing after the trash talking.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Can't say I'm terribly surprised. I doubt he'll stay gone too long though. Let that big movie career of his start releasing him straight to video. He'll come back late 2010 and fight Brock for the HW title!! nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Why the F sign on to do a show whose main draw is to see the two coaches fight at the end?

That cheapens the whole show and will no doubt cut it's audience. 

Unless he got injured seriously- I have none of the slim respect I ever had for him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

For those thinking it was just a spur of the moment thing, he has been thinking about this for at least 4 days. He posted on twitter saying he was going to be posting a blog up and said he would be posting again when the blog went up, he posted again just after his blog went up...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Zenhalo said:


> Why the F sign on to do a show whose main draw is to see the two coaches fight at the end?
> 
> That cheapens the whole show and will no doubt cut it's audience.
> 
> Unless he got injured seriously- I have none of the slim respect I ever had for him.


I watch to see Kimbo's progress, and being a big guy myself, I want to watch HW's fight. I didn't care about the coaches fight, and figured Rashad would beat Rampage anyway.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

Rampage first acting gig shown since declaring he's left the UFC..hes next to eminem at the end


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

There's too many pages to read through....but is this real???


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Are they still gonna even want him for the A-Team? I mean lets be honest you know they wanted the UFC marketing machine behind it and that probably is a large part of why he got the part.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

sad. First Mirko and now 'Page. My faves are dropping like flies.

Best of luck to 'Page in his acting career. No hard feelings from this fan.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Are they still gonna even want him for the A-Team? I mean lets be honest you know they wanted the UFC marketing machine behind it and that probably is a large part of why he got the part.


yea i heard that, i think they're already filming though


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

shatterproof said:


> sad. First Mirko and now 'Page. My faves are dropping like flies.
> 
> Best of luck to 'Page in his acting career. No hard feelings from this fan.


I'm right there with you buddy, it hard enough to say goodbye to Mirko and now Rampage


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Rampage is scared to fight Machida and get embarrassed. Even he knows the eventually it'll be his turn to fight Machida (either that or purporsely lose to duck him). Like it or not but I doubt there is a fighter out there who could catch and hold Machida long enough to drill a KO.

OK, maybe I am trolling but still its good fun to put that out, now that Rampage is a Hollywood actor.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I guess he did not want to end up like Liddell and see his worth diminished by getting KOed by the likes of Rashard, Machida, Shogun, and or Belfort. Oh well - have fun acting in Pandorum 4


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I heard this on Ferrall when I was driving home about a half hour ago. 

Now that I've read it, it makes sense. For today. Who knows what kind of spin Dana will put on it tomorrow. 

That's not to say that I believe Dana is lying... what I'm saying is, perceptions are different, and Dana will have his version, which will be of course slanted toward what is best for Dana. 

What I do know is that Rampage had a mental breakdown after his loss to Forrest. And I do know that Jardine was given to him to get him back on the horse, because another loss would have destroyed him, in all probability. 

Some of what Rampage above is saying doesn't make any sense. The fact that the A Team was a bonding agent between himself and his father adds more emotion to the story. 

I'll have to sit back the next few days and watch what unfolds.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

So no Rashad fight?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Hawk said:


> So no Rashad fight?


Nope :thumbsdown:

I guess its really not happening..


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

_"After I signed the contract Dana then changes his mind & says I have to fight Rashad & even told me what to say in the press & so my fans think I was scared to fight Machida. After all that I still never complained & I did it all."_

And this is after all of Dana's whining about the UFC being "real" and the WWE being "fake." Dana's a punk who talks out of both sides of his mouth. He's just as slimy as Arum and McMahon.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Bye Rampage. Loved watching you fight. If the movie thing doesn't work out, see you when you come back to MMA. 

Ok, who will Rashad fight next?


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> What would be painful is watching Cro Cop continue to fight...


lol good one


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> _"After I signed the contract Dana then changes his mind & says I have to fight Rashad & even told me what to say in the press & so my fans think I was scared to fight Machida. After all that I still never complained & I did it all."_
> 
> And this is after all of Dana's whining about the UFC being "real" and the WWE being "fake." Dana's a punk who talks out of both sides of his mouth. He's just as slimy as Arum and McMahon.


marketing is marketing. the WWE is fake because of the fact that it is composed of works, not because they spew less-than-genuine venomw to hype an event. although i could do without that in MMA as well.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> marketing is marketing. the WWE is fake because of the fact that it is composed of works, not because they spew less-than-genuine venomw to hype an event. although i could do without that in MMA as well.


I agree with you Hexrei. The UFC could definitely expand itself in a positive light if it just had its fights state in their interviews they respect their opponent and are ready to battle. There is no need to invent bad blood between the fighters, as the fans, I don't think, really care. 

That being said, do you have any opinion in regards to who is telling the truth here? I can see Dana asking the fighters to hype the bout, but I don't think I can see him asking Rampage to do another TUF, especially after he just got through doing a shitty coaching job a season or two before. Plus, bringing Rampage to fight Machida would have brought more PV numbers.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

This is so stupid. I don't know who to believe between Rampage and Dana. Yet somehow I don't care. Either way, Rampage is "done". He'll fail in acting and make a huge comeback soon enough.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

AceFranklin88 said:


> This is so stupid. I don't know who to believe between Rampage and Dana. Yet somehow I don't care. Either way, Rampage is "done". He'll fail in acting and make a huge comeback soon enough.


See, I don't see that conclusion coming to fruition. As Quinton Rampage Jackson says in his latest blog, he's suffered from a multitude of injuries over the years, and I have no doubt that all the PRIDE fighters were on steroids or some other enhancement drug in Japan that has done some damage to their bodies. 

If Rampage walks away from fighting now, I think he'll lose his touch, and won't be able to achieve the level he is at now. 

Really, it's a mirko crocop in the making.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> See, I don't see that conclusion coming to fruition. As Quinton Rampage Jackson says in his latest blog, he's suffered from a multitude of injuries over the years, and I have no doubt that all the PRIDE fighters were on steroids or some other enhancement drug in Japan that has done some damage to their bodies.
> 
> If Rampage walks away from fighting now, I think he'll lose his touch, and won't be able to achieve the level he is at now.
> 
> Really, it's a mirko crocop in the making.


DITTO


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

im sure jus a temper tantrum


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dayam...that's some deep shit. It all makes sense now...

Yah Dana bullies his fighters' too much. Same reason why Couture backed away, Frank Shamrock won't fight for the UFC, Huerta was distant from the organization for awhile, etc...etc. Sometimes Dana is just too over the top and is a control freak. He needs to do what's in the best interest of his fighters' health and livlihood. Best of luck to Rampage. He'll be back though...


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow after reading all that you can't blame him for making that decsion smart move Rampage and you you hater or dumb critics on the net "Kiss his hairy Black Ass" or stop talking and you go fight in mma and see how things turn out!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rampage is so afraid of Rashad that he quit MMA just to not fight him...

Jokes aside. I'll miss Rampage, he was one of my favorite fighters of all time, and it pains me to see him go, especially before a super fight. Now Rashad has to beat up Thiago Silva, and I'll be happy, but it won't be the same. Rampage, come back to your senses and come back to MMA.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Rampage is so afraid of Rashad that he quit MMA just to not fight him...
> 
> Jokes aside. I'll miss Rampage, he was one of my favorite fighters of all time, and it pains me to see him go, especially before a super fight. Now Rashad has to beat up Thiago Silva, and I'll be happy, but it won't be the same. Rampage, come back to your senses and come back to MMA.


What joke?


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

If this is true, this sucks big time. He's my favorite fighter in the UFC. I finally get Vitor back and Rampage cuts out. Hendo isn't happy with the UFC either. Anderson is on his way out. Cro Cop has lost it. At least Minotauro looks good again. Dang...


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

If it is true I wish Rampage all the best. 

Playing B.A. Baracus in a remake of the A-Team isn't a movie career though. He might not get another part for 2 years. I think there is a fairly good chance we'll see Rampage fighting in the Octagon again.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What happened to "I WANT MY BELT BACK!"


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Somewhere out there, Ricardo Arona is smiling.

Seriously though I'm glad he's gone. He makes the stupidest remarks and just isn't funny.

He obviously doesn't want to get "Shamrock'ed" (or Crocop'ed). He was set to fight the winner out of Machida-Evans and ducked out of that to coach TUF. Now he ducks out of the Evans fight, which he knows was also a lost cause (for him).

He's spitting in the mouths of the fans of TUF, and of course the Rampage fan-boys are gladly opening their mouths and swallowing it.

Good riddance Rampage, I sincerely pity you, foo.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Admz said:


> Somewhere out there, Ricardo Arona is smiling.
> 
> Seriously though I'm glad he's gone. He makes the stupidest remarks and just isn't funny.
> 
> ...


Somewhere out there, Ricardo is wishing Dana gave a damn about having him in the UFC so he could make some real money.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This sucks..It just hit me how much I really like Rampage as a fighter


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Show me this Dana is evil stuff I have apparently been spouting off about all over the place. Oh wait it doesn't exist. I read the article, you apparently did not. Just keep making shit up to justify your preconceived opinion since thinking is too hard for you.


That's exactly what I thought. I ask for specifics relating to the article and you back down. You can't give me anything because this article has nothing to do with your hate for Dana. You just saw the name "Dana White" and decided what he'd done is instantly bad.

Also I think people are forgetting the point I made earlier in the thread and that is that I highly doubt that the UFC will let him out of his contract so easily. Rampage can't really say "I'm done" and stop fighting, the UFC is known for their air-tight contracts and I can see them (rightfully so) suing the pants off Rampage if he goes through with this.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ok, whether rampage is telling the truth or not, i don't see how anyone can read this article and then say "I DON'T KNOW WHAT RAMPAGE IS SAYING IS THE PROBLEM WITH DANA WHITE".

I mean at least just come out and accuse rampage of lying, it's baffling that you could read this article and without admitting you are saying Rampage lied, say Dana is in the right. Rampage was very clear about the things he claims Dana did him wrong.

Badgering another user to rephrase Rampage's words for you seems... pointless.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> ok, whether rampage is telling the truth or not, i don't see how anyone can read this article and then say "I DON'T KNOW WHAT RAMPAGE IS SAYING IS THE PROBLEM WITH DANA WHITE".
> 
> I mean at least just come out and accuse rampage of lying, it's baffling that you could look at the article WITHOUT admitting you think Rampage is lying, and say Dana is in the right.
> 
> Page spent the whole article outlining the things he thought Dana did him wrong by. Why don't you respond to those instead of asking another person to rephrase the obvious points of the article?


Are you referring to me?

I'm not saying Rampage is lying, and I never alluded to it either. All I'm saying is he's being a little girl for complaining about stuff like getting title shots and not getting to hand-pick his opponents. I don't doubt the actual circumstances, its hard to say "he's lying" when he says "Dana gave me a title shot against Chuck". I asked the other member to clarify HIS reasoning behind his post saying that this is "another example" of dana being an ass.

I addressed his (Rampage's) points in my first post in the thread.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Rampage always goes where the money is
this dosent shock me at all


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yes, I am. 

For example, what about this:



> After I beat Dan Henderson, I made history in becoming the first undisputed champion in MMA but was never even given the pride belt in the cage & I was never promoted as the undisputed champ. Later Anderson Silva was.


Why do you think that happened that way, and why does it make Page a "little girl" to mention it? Plus, I gotta laugh at your tough guy act. Page is not a little girl, and you'd never say that to his face...


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Why do you think that happened that way, and why does it make Page a "little girl" to mention it? Plus, I gotta laugh at your tough guy act. Page is not a little girl, and you'd never say that to his face...


Again, I'm not going to call him a liar about the actual event of him not being promoted as much as Silva. But the reason about him getting offended by it is stupid. Honestly, why was that a big deal? They said that it was a "unifying" fight. I'm pretty sure they referred to him as the "unified champ" a few times as well. But more to the point...why does it matter? Does he honestly want to leave the UFC because they didn't stroke his ego enough? 

I'm not trying to pull a tough guy act, I know Rampage, or any UFC fighter for that fact would whollop me. But I'm just getting sick of Rampage. I used to be a huge fan, but why doesn't he just admit that he doesn't want to fight anymore, rather than blaming other people and making it seem like he's being forced out and mistreated.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Rampage looked a little lacking in desire in his last couple of fights - but he has looked that way in pride sometimes. Also him complaining about Dana is slightly weakened by him complaining about Pride too when he was there.
I hope his movie career works out, it seems a bit early to jump ship, a bit risky

Also I haven't seen much of tuf 10 yet, but it looks like Rampage is letting his team down a lot


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is what happens when millions of people direct hate at one person whether they mean it or not... imagine you are Quinton, you're not really interested in the internet critics but every time you read the internet everyone is slagging you off.. since the first episode of TUF10, literally a week, everyone's decided Rampage is a complete tool. He smashed Chuck Liddell, smashed Wanderlai Silva, had a unique image, and people just wanna talk crap about him. Bound to wear him down... and by the look of it, Rampage was patient with Dana but Dana was relentless and unfair - he just lost one of the more exciting fighters in the 'most exciting weight division'. 

And about the UFC suing Rampage - we're gonna mess you about the whole time you've been with us and if you decide to quit, we'll screw you over even more. Wow that's why everyone loves the UFC... I don't think that would be good for their rep, people would take Jackson's side.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Rampages movie career isn't going no where serious. He'll do comedy movies easily (animated ones like Shrek and stuff too) and maybe some horror ones but that's all I can picture him in. Which isn't a bad deal but his "movie career" is gonna be very similar to The Rocks imo. 

I hope the best for Rampage but he'll be back. After he gets in Hollywood and does a movie or two. He'll realize getting 1-2 roles a year in movies that probably won't even break top 5 at the box office on it's debut weekend he'll come back and fight. 

I don't know anything about lawsuits or stuff like that or what happened to Randy Couture but can someone fill me in? If the UFC does decide to sue him how they can sue him for not wanting to fight? I understand if you agree to fight and don't but they can't technically force him to can they? Not physically force but like they can't stop him from making movies until he fights right? Or sign with any other MMA company or do anything MMA related (which sounds like he doesn't want to anyways). So other than suing him financially Rampage can still do Hollywood stuff right?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn that sucks. I was never really a big fan of Rampage, but... that just sucks. Looking back it was pretty obvious he didn't want to fight anymore when he took TUF over a title shot, but I really didn't see this one coming.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

If this all turns out to be true (which it seems it is), I'll be gutted. I wasn't really a huge Rampage fan but I thought he was one cool mofo and always made for exciting fights. It's a sad day for mma.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

well this truely sucks, rampage is one of my all time favorite fighters ever, and i was looking foward to the rashad fight and then hopefully teh machida fight

i actually dont really know what to think of this, this is sad news


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He'll be back. Fertitta will probably talk to him. He's at the prime of his fighting career with lots of huge match ups on the horizon. DW has a way of rubbing people the wrong way.

Rappers do this all the time. Then when they unretire their stock usually goes up.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> could really hurt my future acting career


your not an actor you twat LOL . Hes gonna get 1 maybe 2 more typecast roles after this as some security guard with 2-3 lines then its over. That whole "statement" there is proof hes feeling bad about what hes doing ( to the UFC ) , hes just trying to convince himself that what hes doing is "fair". And yeah yeah i dont know what rampage is thinking but that what it looks like 2 me


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

he'll soon get bored of not fighting, and he'll be back, or once his money dries up he'll come back

how many fights where left on his contract anyway?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I expect to see some kind of statement of retraction in the next couple weeks (I didn't mean it/I meant something else) or he'll "retire" for a year or two and then come back. I'd be willing to bet any amount of money that we see Jackson in the cage again. 

I think it is actually a reasonably smart thing for him to do. I'm a big fan of people retiring while, if not on top at least not after a long period of deterioration (Hi Ken). I just don't think he actually means it.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Quinton Jackson wants to be a movie star now and is tired of being hit in the face for a living..

Rampage is older now has a big family and I can't blame him for this personal decision. He's been in alot of MMA wars and is now paid.

As we know you can always come back to the sport in a few years..The door is never closed and locked especially for a guy like Rampage..


----------



## goodguy (Sep 22, 2009)

It makes sense though, at some point fighters need to take a break and make a living in another way. If he has the chance to make money from movies, then why not take it??


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

goodguy said:


> It makes sense though, at some point fighters need to take a break and make a living in another way. If he has the chance to make money from movies, then why not take it??


I don't think he will make alot more money in the movies.. Rampage made good money in the UFC..

I think it's also more about not having to train day in and day out, diet, etc. Train, Jitsu, boxing, etc daily. Maybe he's thinking he can now spend more time with his family and or even side girl friends, be a movie star instead, etc. etc..:confused02: 

Being a top UFC fighter can sure become a total grind from what I know and understand. It's alot of work and dedication.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

JIBBBY said:


> I don't think he will make alot more money in the movies.. Rampage made good money in the UFC..
> 
> I think it's also more about not having to train day in and day out, diet, etc. Train, Jitsu, boxing, etc daily. Maybe he's thinking he can now spend more time with his family and or even side girl friends, be a movie star instead, etc. etc..:confused02:
> 
> Being a top UFC fighter can sure become a total grind from what I know and understand. It's alot of work and dedication.


So are many thing in life. I doubt he will find better anywhere else. Being a movie star is also alot of work and besides, he's not an actor.

WWE wrestlers can be actors but full-fledged fighters cannot


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think we're seeing the full picture here. Nevermind the whole movie business which is a crap shoot to begin with. The part that was interesting from Rampage's heart to heart was his continuous reference to his jaw injury. I think most of us love it when we see 2 guys go retard mode, drop their hands and go mano a mano till 1 of them ends up in the hospital. That kind of fighting style however shortens a fighters life (see Wanderlei, Chuck).

I recall watching a documentary about professional baseball players (I'm sure it can be applied to any professional sport), where Major League pitchers would all get fucked up by the time they are hitting their 50's, barely able to function without swallowing 10 pills a day. Now I don't know the long term effects to a body from an MMA career but it can't be good for the long run.

So maybe Rampage isn't telling the whole story, maybe he's really scared that he'll become a full time cripple if he keeps it up for another few years. The movie thing is just a convenient way for him to exit, maintain his health,pride and potentially make some money to boot.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

DrFunk said:


> I don't think we're seeing the full picture here. Nevermind the whole movie business which is a crap shoot to begin with. The part that was interesting from Rampage's heart to heart was his continuous reference to his jaw injury. I think most of us love it when we see 2 guys go retard mode, drop their hands and go mano a mano till 1 of them ends up in the hospital. That kind of fighting style however shortens a fighters life (see Wanderlei, Chuck).
> 
> I recall watching a documentary about professional baseball players (I'm sure it can be applied to any professional sport), where Major League pitchers would all get fucked up by the time they are hitting their 50's, barely able to function without swallowing 10 pills a day. Now I don't know the long term effects to a body from an MMA career but it can't be good for the long run.
> 
> So maybe Rampage isn't telling the whole story, maybe he's really scared that he'll become a full time cripple if he keeps it up for another few years. The movie thing is just a convenient way for him to exit, maintain his health,pride and potentially make some money to boot.



Quoted for truth. I still think he'll be back, though.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

GMK13 said:


> for some reason i just dont want to believe this. i cant see him ending his career on a loss.


Good riddance.

Can't understand how people can still root for this guy.

He's a crappy human being and has become a lazy fighter.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

whether he comes back or not, props to him.

any dumb idiot fans who catch feelings over it, LMAO & SMH @ you.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Very disappointing to read that. The main thing that pisses me off though is that he isn't at least fighting Rashad. Surely he could ONE more fight before retiring? I mean they've been promoting it for ages now so seems really unprofessional of him to just retire just like that. 

I used to be quite the fan but have gone off him recent months. Still a great fighter though. Just wish he at least had the decency to fight Rashad. I wouldn't have a problem with him retiring after that fight.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

As much as I would've love to see some more Rampage fights, the guy is an idiot. Does he really think his acting career will sky rocket once it launches after this A-Team movie?... what is he? like 29/30? well whatever he's still young & has about another 7/8 years left fighting in him. That'll be heck of a lot longer than his one hit gimmick of playing BA Baracus & if lucky maybe few more non important short roles in other movies. After that he'll never be heard from or remebered again for being an actor?..ha! this dude been smoking too much crack or somin... I'm sorry but I've lost all the respect to Rampage as a professional fighter. Watch him crawl back to the UFC after his one hit stint with this movie. "..oh I wasn't thinking right at the time..blah blah..." You can't live the life of a moviestar if you're not going to be spending money. He'll run out of money fast & come back crawling to the UFC. Maybe this time he'll blame it on his manager again like he did the last one, would make a perfect alibi...


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

DAMURDOC said:


> So are many thing in life. I doubt he will find better anywhere else. Being a movie star is also alot of work and besides, he's not an actor.
> 
> WWE wrestlers can be actors but full-fledged fighters cannot


Very true indeed Damurdoc - 

I guess the bottom line is you either want and have a desire to fight for a living or you don't.. It appears Rampage no longer has a desire or wants to fight for a living anymore..

If that's the case then see you later Rampage and good luck.. 

I hope he still hangs around the UFC and MMA though in general just as a personality.. I honestly like him on the Ulitmate Fighter show as a coach, the dude is extremely funny..:thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dana's going to be doing the cowboy walk for awhile, because Rampage dry-stuffed it pretty high up there.


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

the prob with Dana is that he is not flexible unlike Scott Coker


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

How many people think this is a sign that his tenure as a coach on TUF 10 was a disaster?


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Good I hope he leaves for good. Crap fighter with an even crappier attitude. Rashad would've k.o'd him anyway.
> 
> And what is with these mma fighters thinking they have a chance at hollywood? Huerta, franklin, randy, jackson? Wtf? Do you really think acting is that easy? Do you really think youll be the next tom hanks? These fighters need to realize they are being used by budget D level film companies that are just using their names to boost sales. I wouldnt be suprised if any movie they star in wouldnt even make it to theaters but go straight to DVD.
> 
> :bye02:


Wow. I disagree. All Rampage's UFC fights have been exciting and competitive, and I'd love to see the Rashad fight and other future matchups. I hope he comes back after patching things with Dana a bit.

Gotta disagree about your other point too. We're not talking insightful character studies or sacrificing for the role like Christian Bale or something. At some point an MMA fighter will transition successfully. A good comparison is with rapppers in movies. Now there are loads and some of them are pretty decent (some are awful, of course). But they've got a profile and persona they can bring to a movie and they're recognizable to the movie-going demographic, which means more money. Most of the big action movie stars have very little acting talent (think Arnold, Stallone, Segal, JCVD, Diesel) and get by on physicality/persona/intimidation. 

Movie work is safer, easier, and better paid than MMA fighting. Dana should really be telling him: "Think what great publicity a KO or TKO over Rashad would be for your upcoming movie. Do the movie, but keep fighting as long as you can."


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Randy wanted to fight Fedor. Rampage wants to fight Lyoto. Randy "quit" because he (a) he couldn't fight Fedor and (b) he wanted to make a movie. Rampage "quit" becuase (a) he isn't fighting Lyoto next and (b) he wants to make a movie.

Randy came back. Rampage will come back.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

If rampage even comes back I see him getting destroyed by a newcomer. Once you lose that desire it doesnt come back. Look what happened to croflop. Or hell any fighter including boxers ( Tyson ) who just don't want to do it anymore.

Good riddance rampage, maybe you can co-star in Saw XXXXIV


----------



## warchild75 (Aug 6, 2008)

He's not done he is just throwing his toys out of the pram after dana's comments!!!! he'll be back


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Some fighters are working as actors, not big names, but solid role specific work. Tough guy no 2 etc.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmao @ the peon who negged me telling me to go die.

anyways like stated: if it's true and rampage doesn't wanna fight anymore, oh well..props to him, get over it lol


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Not a good thing at all really enjoy his fights......


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> If rampage even comes back I see him getting destroyed by a newcomer. Once you lose that desire it doesnt come back. Look what happened to croflop. Or hell any fighter including boxers ( Tyson ) who just don't want to do it anymore.
> 
> Good riddance rampage, maybe you can co-star in Saw XXXXIV


Randy retired and came back to take the HW title AND defend it.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

kano666 said:


> Wow. I disagree. All Rampage's UFC fights have been exciting and competitive, and I'd love to see the Rashad fight and other future matchups. I hope he comes back after patching things with Dana a bit.
> 
> Gotta disagree about your other point too. We're not talking insightful character studies or sacrificing for the role like Christian Bale or something. At some point an MMA fighter will transition successfully. A good comparison is with rapppers in movies. Now there are loads and some of them are pretty decent (some are awful, of course). But they've got a profile and persona they can bring to a movie and they're recognizable to the movie-going demographic, which means more money. Most of the big action movie stars have very little acting talent (think Arnold, Stallone, Segal, JCVD, Diesel) and get by on physicality/persona/intimidation.
> 
> Movie work is safer, easier, and better paid than MMA fighting. Dana should really be telling him: "Think what great publicity a KO or TKO over Rashad would be for your upcoming movie. Do the movie, but keep fighting as long as you can."


Another example is Arnold Shwartzenegger, he was Mr. Olympia before making it big in the movies. The Rock and John Cena were both WWE first, Brain Bosworth (football)even had a little run in the movies for a time there. Etc. etc. Steven Seagal had a back ground in martial arts first before making films too I believe.. 

With that being said, Rampage has enough personality and looks to actually do something in action films. We will see..

I could be extremely wrong on this one though!!!


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Randy retired and came back to take the HW title AND defend it.


Come to think of it -

This could be a smart business move for Rampage when you really think about it. Take a few years off, make a couple of movies then hint on a return to the UFC. Let your body fully heal too. 

Like you said, Randy did it and was more popular and sucessful then ever when he returned. I wouldn't be suprised to see the UFC also throw big money offers at Rampage to fight again in a few years. Rampage would probably also get a title shot in no time at all. 

If this is the case, I thinks it's brilliant on his part.. Not cool to MMA fans though..


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope everyone realizes Dana's a douche bag and goes to like strikeforce, just to piss him off!


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Admz said:


> Somewhere out there, Ricardo Arona is smiling.
> 
> Seriously though I'm glad he's gone. He makes the stupidest remarks and just isn't funny.
> 
> ...


Your an idiot, just a rampage hater, rashad nut hugger and now rashad will have to get knocked out by one of the Silva boys


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

After giving some time to think about Rampage's comments and take a step back to look at the entire situation, I've seen a pattern here.

Rampage simply wants to be famous. He wants to be able to use his fame to command money. At the end of the day it is simply about money to Rampage and being famous is a way to get money. He mentioned that he didn't want to fight Chuck right away in the UFC because the US fans didn't know him.

Its not that he didn't want the belt, he wanted to have a name so that they could promote that fight and he could earn more money for winning. Still he beat Chuck and became the champ. Then he wanted to be awarded the Pride title because that would make him a bigger name. That would make him a better fighter in the eyes of the fans. He felt slighted that Anderson was promoted as the "Undisputed" champion but he wasn't, though they accomplished the same goal.

When he lost to Forrest in a very close fight he saw that many times the former champ was given a second shot right away. Chuck Liddell was given a shot at Randy right away, Rich was given a shot at Anderson again, Matt Hughes was given a shot to GSP and GSP got an immediate rematch with Matt Sera. Rampage felt he was going to be given a second shot at Forrest, but instead was given a dangerous fight with Wandy.

After beating Silva and Jardine (on short notice, when he was supposed to fight Rashad then) he felt as if he did a favor to the UFC. In all this time Rampage felt as if he had gotten famous enough to command a title shot. He wanted the belt because that would make him the face of the UFC's LHW division. He would get more money that way.

In the end, since he didn't get the title shot he wanted, but had to go through another season of TUF to fight someone that didn't matter to him. It just wasn't worth it. The only way out of the UFC contract was to retire, and since he had a name he could go into acting without having to play bit parts in budget films.

Fighter can't fight forever and some fighter don't want to fight forever. Rampage found his way out, maybe earlier than he planned, but he had his future set before he entered into the UFC.

This is all speculation on my part but I feel this is probably close to the truth.

(Note: the more attentive of you may realize I pretty much paraphrased Rampage's blog post. =P)


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

420atalon said:


> For those thinking it was just a spur of the moment thing, he has been thinking about this for at least 4 days.


That's only about 10 minutes in average human cognitive capacity time.


----------



## llamabob (Dec 30, 2007)

BWoods said:


> After giving some time to think about Rampage's comments and take a step back to look at the entire situation, I've seen a pattern here.
> 
> Rampage simply wants to be famous. He wants to be able to use his fame to command money. At the end of the day it is simply about money to Rampage and being famous is a way to get money. He mentioned that he didn't want to fight Chuck right away in the UFC because the US fans didn't know him.
> 
> ...


Yeah that sounds about right, and there are going to be angry people who feel he owes them something, or he is a quiter, but how is what he is doing, as far as the fame and monetary gains are concerned, any different than the average working Joe who ususally takes the better paying job? And noone can argue the fact that athletes have a limited time for their career, especially these days as younger and experienced fighters flood the ranks, something not seen 10-15 years ago.

I will miss his fights also but he is def. doing the smart thing, walk away while you can still walk on your own.


----------



## JasonJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Man, the nerds here are amazing.

First off, most of these guy's in the UFC and in MMA in general have to work part time jobs because they barely make shit in there. The guy has a family to take care of, and I highly doubt he will be able to take care of them with the shit they pay him. If I was a fighter that fought in front of millions half naked, and Hollywood offered me to do movies, I would fly myself to Hollywood right away. Let's face it, Rampage would be a complete ******* idiot to turn down Hollywood and stick with fighting. That would be plain stupid.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You're here, I notice.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> Man, the nerds here are amazing.
> 
> First off, most of these guy's in the UFC and in MMA in general have to work part time jobs because they barely make shit in there. The guy has a family to take care of, and I highly doubt he will be able to take care of them with the shit they pay him. If I was a fighter that fought in front of millions half naked, and Hollywood offered me to do movies, I would fly myself to Hollywood right away. Let's face it, Rampage would be a complete ******* idiot to turn down Hollywood and stick with fighting. That would be plain stupid.



Oh my... 

What ever gave you the idea Rampage is making money a boat load of money in the UFC??? You need to google Rampages UFC salary if you have your doughts. I dought he'll make more money doing movies honestly. Rampage has made so much money in Pride and the UFC to date, so much he probably never needs to work again if he invested a good portion of it wisely..

I dought he did invest his cash and that is why we will probably see Rampage back in the UFC in a couple of years making big money again..:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JIBBBY said:


> Oh my...
> 
> What ever gave you the idea Rampage is making money a boat load of money in the UFC??? You need to google Rampages UFC salary if you have your doughts. I dought he'll make more money doing movies honestly. Rampage has made so much money in Pride and the UFC to date, so much he probably never needs to work again if he invested a good portion of it wisely..
> 
> I dought he did invest his cash and that is why we will probably see Rampage back in the UFC in a couple of years making big money again..:thumbsup:


If you think he's making massive bank from the UFC, consider this: he made 325K to fight Jardine (before taxes, which I'm betting took half of that). That's with what was probably a three month training camp, with no break between that and his last fight. You really think he wants to train that hard, all the time? He will make plenty of money on this movie, will get residuals as long as the movie sells so probably until he dies, and the work will be much, much easier, not to mention expand his fanbase past MMA demographics and position him to take other roles in the future, having a body of work will serve him well when he is too beat up to compete in MMA anymore. 

He can always return to MMA later on but doing this movie is a very smart move for him, and not a split second decision either, he went on Jimmy Kimmel talking about wanting this role a year ago. this is a much bigger role than any other MMA star has had, that I can think of, off the top of my head. Crocop, Bas, Penn, GSP, Franklin, Randy, Chuck, Miletich, Sylvia, Lawler, Markham, Jardine (and others) have all been in movies- and all of them were either tiny parts or terrible films, usually both. They would probably kill to have a co-starring role in a real hollywood film like this.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

I like how everyone is saying Rampage is going to make a boatload of cash in hollywood. Let me see Never Surrender, Midnight Meat Train, now A-Team yea hes going to be king of the box office lol. Trust me Rampage going to hollywood = minimal success at best nothing special.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jeffmantx said:


> I like how everyone is saying Rampage is going to make a boatload of cash in hollywood. Let me see Never Surrender, Midnight Meat Train, now A-Team yea hes going to be king of the box office lol. Trust me Rampage going to hollywood = minimal success at best nothing special.


if you think never surrender and midnight meat train are going to be similar payoffs... I just don't know what to say, did you see either of those movies? page had had tiny roles and they were much, much smaller films. 

Have you researched the A-Team movie? This film is going to be a big remake movie, absolutely nothing to the scale of the other films you mentioned. It is not a small project, Liam Neeson (he was the oscar-nominated lead in a little film called Schindler's list, among others) and Jessica Biel (definitely one of the most successful female leads in hollywood at the moment) are already signed on, either of those two actors has more hollywood starpower than all of the actors combined in the other two films you mentioned.

hate to say it but your post fails.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> If you think he's making massive bank from the UFC, consider this: he made 325K to fight Jardine (before taxes, which I'm betting took half of that). That's with what was probably a three month training camp, with no break between that and his last fight. You really think he wants to train that hard, all the time? He will make plenty of money on this movie, will get residuals as long as the movie sells so probably until he dies, and the work will be much, much easier, not to mention expand his fanbase past MMA demographics and position him to take other roles in the future, having a body of work will serve him well when he is too beat up to compete in MMA anymore.
> 
> He can always return to MMA later on but doing this movie is a very smart move for him, and not a split second decision either, he went on Jimmy Kimmel talking about wanting this role a year ago. this is a much bigger role than any other MMA star has had, that I can think of, off the top of my head. Crocop, Bas, Penn, GSP, Franklin, Randy, Chuck, Miletich, Sylvia, Lawler, Markham, Jardine (and others) have all been in movies- and all of them were either tiny parts or terrible films, usually both. They would probably kill to have a co-starring role in a real hollywood film like this.


Ok yes the base salary was $385K for that none title fight. Now what about all his extra money he makes outside the UFC? Like sponsor/endorsements, etc. What about his higher paying title fights? He also got a Tuff coaching show salary, and many other smaller revenues of cash flow..All thru MMA.. If Rampage fights just twice a year, I would bet he would gross over 1 million dollars easily a year combining all his MMA revenues.. 

Is he going to make more then that in his movies every year? I highly dought it...The A-team movie he's making may or may not pay him a pretty penny but after that then what? Can he shoot another big movie in the same year or the next and every year after that and make the big bucks in film?

An estimated million a year in MMA is not chump change.. Randy Couture, Chuck Liddell and Fedor make way more then that even.. Who's to say if Rampage really went after in the UFC and won the title he couldn't even make more money then a million a year? 

*http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/03...laries-rampage-the-big-winner-with-385k-haul/

No disrespect to the super mod.. Just stating what I believe to be true..*


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Dana White speaks publically just yesterday on this Rampage deal.. This article sums it all up pretty much..

*http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/rampage-post-says-fighter-done-with-ufc-white-reacts-19886*


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

This better be some kind of sick joke


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

HexRei said:


> if you think never surrender and midnight meat train are going to be similar payoffs... I just don't know what to say, did you see either of those movies? page had had tiny roles and they were much, much smaller films.
> 
> Have you researched the A-Team movie? This film is going to be a big remake movie, absolutely nothing to the scale of the other films you mentioned. It is not a small project, Liam Neeson (he was the oscar-nominated lead in a little film called Schindler's list, among others) and Jessica Biel (definitely one of the most successful female leads in hollywood at the moment) are already signed on, either of those two actors has more hollywood starpower than all of the actors combined in the other two films you mentioned.
> 
> hate to say it but your post fails.


Don't tell me my post fails, I didn't even mention those two actors because Rampage won't make nearly as much as them. People are saying he's going to make a boatload of cash off this movie which isn't true. How much realistically do you think he will make? My guess is nowhere near 1 million. So pls don't say my post fails I am entitled to my opinion.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Rampage is having fun with this movie stuff. 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEg0vmlve3k&NR=1*


Rampage also mentioned he loved being in Japan, and loved the women too...

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKVeBOCPpGU&NR=1* 

Notice Cro cop grinning at the end of the video as the reporter is stunned and has to bail on Page....

This dude is a total clown.. Funny stuff..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

JIBBBY said:


> Dana White speaks publically just yesterday on this Rampage deal.. This article sums it all up pretty much..
> 
> *http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/rampage-post-says-fighter-done-with-ufc-white-reacts-19886*


*

Dana is pissed off? HOLD THE PRESSES!

But for real, Dana can't act more like a friend to Rampage and support him? Why is it always, "fight or I hate your guts" with Dana? I just don't get it.*


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Let me take a page out of the UFC fan boys' book. 



HE'S DUCKING THE COMPETITION!


lolzorz


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Dana is pissed off? HOLD THE PRESSES!
> 
> But for real, Dana can't act more like a friend to Rampage and support him? Why is it always, "fight or I hate your guts" with Dana? I just don't get it.


Good question....

Dana White has a tendency to have fits when he doesn't get his way..We saw that Fedor, Randy and now with Rampage, others too. 

Maybe that is what makes him such a good business man, but inturn also makes him look like a complete moron..:confused03:


----------

